#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Open Air Mielen

## CyberNBD

Naar aanleiding van topic http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8441 bij deze wat filmpjes:

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/open_air_mielen_1.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/open_air_mielen_2.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/open_air_mielen_3.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/open_air_mielen_4.wmv

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## splash

Ziet er (zoals we inmiddels wel van Tom gewend zijn) weer top uit.

Vooral die trackspot matrix ziet er stoer uit.

----------


## speakerfreak

aaaaaaahh eerste filmpie is zo vet, met die hes spots, en als er inderdaad als ze uit staan al zo wreed zien is het wel heeel mooi als ze aan staan.

toppp

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Filmpjes zien er echtr mega gaaf uit, doch, wat ik me dan altijd afvraag, wat kost zo'n geintje nou ? ER hangen bergen materiaal, zit een hoop manuren in....Hoe bereken je dat aan de klant ?



cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Gewoon doorrekenen die handel, budgetten voro die openluchtfeestjes hier zijn wel redelijk te doen, was ook zat volk daar, over de 2000 man.  In de zomervakantie is er iedere week wel ergens zo een feestje, of meerdere zelfs.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## bBINK

Dat ziet er erg vet uit !

Kreeg om rond 23:00 uur een sms'je van Tijs, er waren toen al iets van 3000 man <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Toen was er bij mij in de plaatselijke disco nog niet echt veel te doen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Op de filmpjes zou je wel niet zeggen dat er zoveel man aanwezig waren ...
Was er nog meer ruimte / plaatsen waar feestgangers stonden of ??

__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Kreeg om rond 23:00 uur een sms'je van Tijs, er waren toen al iets van 3000 man <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>



Tja, telling van de rijkswacht van Mielen zeker? 
Ik denk dat die nog graancirkels zien! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## CyberNBD

Hahahaha <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  Nee tiepfautje van Tijs, was iets over de 2000 man daar tegen middernacht.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Na de foto's gezien te hebben dacht ik meer aan een house-party ofzo. Blijkt het toch weer iets heel anders te zijn  :Wink: 

Leuk gedaan met die scans in de eerste 2 filmpjes!

_________________________________
Sander
MSN: jip@discodestiny.nl

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## _Jasper

Die DJ in het laatste filmpje, mag wel iets beter z'n best doen...


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## movinghead

Hoelang programmeer je nou voor zon showtje?.... zier er erg goed uit... Hou ik van.

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## CyberNBD

Als je een beetje doorwerkt heb je dit opzich zo geprogrammeerd.  Echter stond de hele handel rond 15.00 al recht dus had ik tijd zat om te programmeren, en dan gaat het allemaal wat langzamer he <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Verder was het ook niet echt lekker programmeren door de felle zon, dus maar gewacht tot het wat later werd voor het meeste.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## maarten_dever

en wat als het onverwacht had beginne regenen ?

----------


## frederik_

tom heeft altijd een regenjas mee

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frederik__
> 
> tom heeft altijd een regenjas mee



Das dan ook voor het eerst :-p Heb tom nu toch pas 1 keer incl jas gezien  :Big Grin: . Maar je kijkt natuurlijk naar het weersvooruitzicht en mocht het nodig zijn gaan er zeilen en vuilniszakken mee.


Greetzz Iko

----------

